# Notebooks billiger.de Erfahrungen



## Broiler (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich möchte mir bald ein notebook zu legen und zwar ein 
*
*ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]

welches sehr günstig bei Notebooksbilliger.de gelistet ist, weiß jemand etwas über diesen Versender???

Kennt jemand eine bessere Alternative zu diesem Notebook es soll unter 900€ kosten mit Win 7 und ich will auch aufwendigere Spiele (mit abstrichen) darauf spielen können.


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2010)

gibt nicht viele HD5xxx laptops 

bei DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Home# kannst du dir einen zusammenstellen, test gibt es bei 
Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de

sonst 
Acer Aspire 5740DG-434G64MN (LX.PRF02.102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Acer Aspire 5740G-526G50BN (LX.PMB02.307) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mit HD4670
MSI GX623-T6647W7P (00165112-SKU30) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI GX623S-8747W7P (00165112-SKU31) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


über NB billiger hab ich letztens was gelesen, 1,5 Jahre nach kauf schwarzes Bild und die weigern sich zu reparieren bzw kosten Voranschlag 130€.
bei rückfrage was kaputt sei, sie vermuten Mainboard keine genaue Diagnose nur eine Vermutung des Technikers^^

sonst gibt es noch das 17"

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-asus-n71j-nkmo-1104/2


----------



## Broiler (21. Februar 2010)

devil tec ist etwa mit one.de gleich zusetzen


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

Hi, an meinem Laptop(Asus) ist der Bildschirm kaputt,habe mit den Leuten von Notebooksbilliger gesprochen,und die sagten dass sie das Notebook nur an den Hersteller weiterreichen,die selber reparieren keine Sachen,NUR die Hersteller.


Und der Shop ist gut


----------



## Cungalunga (21. Februar 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hi, an meinem Laptop(Asus) ist der Bildschirm kaputt,habe mit den Leuten von Notebooksbilliger gesprochen,und die sagten dass sie das Notebook nur an den Hersteller weiterreichen,die selber reparieren keine Sachen,NUR die Hersteller.
> 
> 
> Und der Shop ist gut


Kann mich auch nur Unisono anschließen gegen Notebookbilliger.de ist nichts einzuwenden Super laden kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Carvahall (22. Februar 2010)

Deviltech ist vm support und co um einiges besser als one


----------



## Broiler (26. Februar 2010)

hab das Acer Aspire 5740G noch mal bei Media Markt gefunden für 700€, das ist wirklich irre günstig für 700€ (und man kann vlt. verhandeln ). Kennt einer nen noch besseres für ca. 600-800€???


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2010)

Jo, das ist schon ganz gut, aber ich glaub nicht dass MediaMarkt mit sich handeln lässt.


----------



## Kone (27. Februar 2010)

ich bin zeuge für die praktiken notebooksbilliger, warte mittlerweile wieder 1nen monat auf mein packard bell welches ich nun ein 2tes mal zu denen eingeschickt habe. 
1ste reparatur 1monat( kam  mit dem gleichen fehler zurück) und 2te reparatur ebenfalls einen monat und noch weg.
komisch nur dass es bei notebooksbilliger nicht möglich ist eine ordentliche frist zur reparatur zu setzen 
"weil das notebook beim hersteller ist und sich nicht mehr in derer macht befindet "
komisch nur das es bei hardwareversand geht und bei denen nicht egal ob beim hersteller oder nicht ...

eigentlich kann ich aber bis auf die abgewiesenen fristsetzung nichts bemängeln an notebooksbilliger.
versand ging schnell ( wie auch anders als express versand...21,84€ -.-) freitag bestellt samstag für bekommen.
die leute vom service sind nett und bemüht  zu helfen
 !! 

*>>>>>>>*
mitte der kommenden woche werde ich euch einen tip geben wo es ebenfalls notebooks mit hd5650, core i3,4gb ram, 500gb ddr3,
für 699€ gibt

( auf lager ohne wartezeit, problem nummer 1 bei notebooksbilliger) und das nicht von acer oder packard bell oder one oder wie auch immer diese ganzen billig hersteller heissen bei denen das motto zählt 
" kunde ist bauer "!!

mein kleines geheimnis kann ich euch aber jetzt noch nicht mitteilen weil es zurzeit echt ne krankheit ist ein günstiges notebook eben mit dieser karte zu finden auf welches man nicht weniger als 2wochen warten muss...

wenn ich meines dann erhalten habe werde ich hier einen link reinschreiben und ihr könnt auch diesen shop leerkaufen, aber eben erst nachdem ich meins habe ;P

habe es per nachnahme bestellt und es wird wohl spätestens mittwoch da sein ... bis dahin müsst ihr euch gedulden, aber es lohnt sich keine frage .

bis dann 


aso pm's werden natürlich auch erst ab dienstag frühestens beantwortet 
MfG
Kone


EDIT:
habe gerade bissel gegoogelt und händler gefunden die das book auch noch haben ohne wartezeit von denen hier mal einen link

in schwarz
http://www.notebook.de/index.php?section=shop&group=1271&productid=28029&partner_id=google_base

in weiss (müsst euch selber den passenden händler raussuchen)
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2102792_-vaio-vpceb1m1e-wi-sony.html

viel spass damit 

MfG
Kone


----------

